# Beeman RS2(1) quality?



## KainBullet

Still on the fence about choosing my first "real" pellet gun.

From previous research and posts on this and other forums my main gun is the RWS 34 Panther.

I have run into the Beeman RS2, 1 and 3, and thirty other models. The very first one to catch my eye was the Elkhorn RS2:
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/Beeman-Elkh ... ifle.shtml
Because of it's awesome looks. I hear about how it's made in china and horrible, but not really why it's horrible.

And RWS 34P vs A beeman RS2, which is better, and why.

And I predict the RWS winning, but I want some details about the cons and pros of the RS2/1/3.
I know all there is to know about the 34P, but not much of the RS2.

Some information would be helpful.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Do yourself a favor and forget that Beeman once and for all. The ONLY Beeman you need to worry about is German Weihrauch that Beeman rebrands. This Chinese Beeman is junk. Horrible trigger, so-so accuracy, very hold sensitive, it holds no resale value, etc. If you are on the budget but still want something decent, RWS34 is your ticket.


----------



## bigbadwulff

Got one 3 weeks ago.
The RS2 has, well the RS2 trigger. Very nice, adjustable two-stage trigger. Very good feel. With some slight modifications this gun becomes a very good shooter.
-thicker breach seal(o-ring). Takes maybe 20 seconds to change.
-blue Loctite on scope mounts and stock/barrel bolts. Ok, maybe 5 minutes here.
-re-crown the barrels. Maybe 15 minutes here.

With about 1/2 hour of simple work you have a good gun.

Makes a great, inexpensive shooter.

Has a great stock, good trigger, adjustable sights, clear and accurate scope(after Loctite).

What's not to like?

Those of you that scoff. Go take one out of the box and look at it. :roll:

one warning: DO NOT buy Daisy pointed pellets for the .177 barrel. I swear this is the main problem with all the bad reports on this gun. Those pellets are right above the gun on the rack at Wally World. I'm betting most people buy the gun and those pellets together. Those pellets shoot all over the place with this gun(and most any gun from what I have read.) Case solved! :wink:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It is so easy to see those who doesn't even know what a Rekord or Air Arms, or FWB triggers are. Oh well, let them enjoy _something_ else :thumb: When a trigger is junk, that's what it is, JUNK. And no matter how you adjust it, it will always be JUNK. No matter how you "improve" Ford, it will NEVER be Ferrari. Hey, show me some sub-MOA groups at 50 meters with it! :rollin:

WHAT!?! Re-crown the barrel??? First of all, what makes you think that this is needed, and second, how the heck do you re-crown the barrel in 15 minutes. DO YOU EVEN KNOW what does it take to actually re-crown the barrel??? Please go ahead and tell us what you do, step by step, I am dying to find out...


----------



## Splinter

ya as far as the pellets go i just got the beeman ones cause everything else that i have tried so far gets crushed on the end of the skirt which i figured has to ruin all accuracy if its all bent up.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

RS2 is a Chinese junk. 
RWS34 is a decent quality entry-level German springer. 
Enough said :wink:


----------



## gndchuck

My brother gave me a RS2, took the trigger assy out, made a few new parts for it, two days time. Now it's a lot better, not as good as one on a RWS. The next thing that I did was pulled the piston out. Chucked up the receiver on the lathe, trued up the inside, and polished to a mirror. Ended up removing .003" material, 1/2 day. Got some nicer seal material and cut a new seal to mate to the bigger compression area, 1/2 day. Used heavy grade silicon grease to lube the spring. After it was all said and done, 4 days time for break down, work on and reassemble. Went from 527fps with 14.2 grain pellets to 743fps, will hold 1/4" groups at 50 yards.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

I'll tell you right now that 1/4" at 50 yards with a springer is a bunch of bullcorn! It takes a $2000 German, Austrian, or British PCP (NOT a springer) to shoot that good, plus a great shooter. Let's not go there, OK? It is very challenging to shoot a high quality springer like German Weihrauch 1/2" at 50 yards, been there, done that. But 1/4" at 50 with a Chinese junk? I suggest you get your facts straight because it NEVER happened.


----------



## MShooter

Hello All,

New here, nice to meet everyone and all that other good forum stuff. I purchased a RS2 at wally world the other day to have another gun for friends to shoot when over. I researched the gun for several days prior to purchasing and found nothing but good reviews. There were a few negatives, but they were obviously from amateurs.

Directly out of the box the rifle shot well. We mounted the scope, securing the screws tightly. It took around 20 pellets to sight it in free hand and/or on sand bags and was grouping within a dime at 40 feet, each time, thereafter. I must admit, I was quite impressed with the power for the money. The barrels swapped out easy enough and it re-sighted within several shots.

Another thing I was impressed by was the quality of build. The one I purchased is heavy and has a very nice wooden stock, continuing into the forearm and the machining is pretty much, top notch. I mean for 100 bucks, it's a pretty fantastic deal. I noticed someone here comparing the gun to a 500.00 or better model gun. In most cases I would say that is no comparison, as it's not comparing apples to apples. Even though, I would take that challenge, If I was the one shooting it.

The gun continues to shoot well and it's still grouping within a dime size, every time, on time, and I haven't had to do any further adjustments, since the initial setup. I know there are better guns out there, with better features, adjustments, etc., but this gun, while basic, in the hands of someone who knows how to shoot, does extremely well.


----------



## VINCE

My brother-in-law has one and he loves it. Very powerful and accurate, not to mention nice to look at! I only shot it a couple of times but was impressed. The only issue I have heard of was the set screw comes loose on occasion, effecting accuracy.He hasn't had this problem with his.There are several guys on another forum I'm on that have them and really like them a lot.Great airgun at a great price.

As far as being "chinese junk", I have a few "chinese junk" springers that I would put up against many higher end springers any day. Sure there are better airguns than the RS2, and any of mine, but if you feel the need, you can get a pro tune for around $130., shoot just as good as the higher end springers, and still have a couple hundred $ left over.

I would like to add, I have only shot one Diana airgun, and it had been tuned. Nice airgun. I am not down talking them, but there has been MANY posts on tons of forums about barrel droop and shiming scopes on the Diana airguns specificaly.Point is, they all have there issues. None are perfect, so get what you want and enjoy it. :beer:


----------



## esyadam

i personally own 2 rs1 sportsman series and 3 rs2 sportsman series....ok ... a little "clunky" feel to the stock...at least in my hands , all are a durable solid shooting workhorse. mine are ALL bone stock internally{upgraded scopes and some loctite} i shaved the stock to fit my hands ...and that is all.for around 100 bucks each,, mine are now over 4 years old with easily 3000 rounds each down range.scoffers be darned... i will never regret buying them.


----------



## milkman44

I have had a Benjamin 342 since 1987 and I like the gun, the .22 cal, but I haven't been able to shoot it for several years due to shoulder problems. I wanted an air rifle that wouldn't require multiple pumps, can't afford a PCP so I looked at finding a breakbarrel that I could afford. I found the RS2 at Walmart and it fit my budget, and what I thought would be a plus was that it had a .177 and .22 barrel. I was concerned that it is made in China, but that has proven to be a useless worry. For me, the fact that there are two barrels is not as useful as I thought because with a barrel change, I also have to sight in the gun again, too much hassle to bother with so I just stick with the .22
Using a spring powered gun has been a learning experience, I was immediately disappointed that I couldn't shoot a decent pattern which turned out to be operator technique and ignorance. After a lot of reading, I have discovered that they take a different hold technique and because of the recoil, I had to use thread sealer on barrel screws and the scope mounts and adjusted the trigger, huge improvement.The only upgrade has been a better scope and now after almost a thousand pellets through it, I love shooting this thing. I don't know how consistent the quality is among these rifles, I knew that if I got a bad one, I could return it. I won't hesitate to recommend this as a cheap way to get into a springer. Squirrel season is open now and I can't wait to get into the woods.


----------



## zzyzx

Buy a Tech Force 89 instead and you will have a good chance at a Chinese springer that actually works pretty well and takes a tune better than the Beeman you are looking at.

Spent a couple hours this evening shooting a number of my air rifles to decide what to keep & what to get rid of. In springers, will keep the RWS 48 in .177, fully tuned. Will definately keep the AirArms Tx200 MkIII in .22 cal. It is worlds better than the RWS 34, The Crosman NPSS and the RWS 350 Magnum(this one tuned -and all .22cal) . In a couple hours shooting each from prone position with the rifled braced for what I have found is most accurate with them the AA shoots 1/4 inch groups at 25 yards. None of the others can match it. Trigger is right at 12 ounces and the rifle is quiet. All the others in .22 are good shooters. The AA is just that much better. So, I'll have them all for sale shortly.

In .177 I'll have a RWS 350 magnum and a RWS 48 for sale. The 350 is darned good and the 48 is nice but hard to get good groups for me and I don't want to mess with it. I have my older 48 that I bought a long time ago, the one I had tuned and I'll keep it. The other one goes.

On your Beeman, save a bit more and get the Weirauch versions and you will be a lot happier without having to go through the buy and disappointment and sell and buy again routine.


----------



## dgaf

i got the beeman rs2 for $100 at walmart .come home took it out of the box did a bunch of shooting . and i must say its a good lil gun for the price .i have killed lots of pigeons with it with the 22 cal .and i plan on going for some jackrabbits that will be the next test .i will post it when i get one and let every one know how the rs2 works in the filed .


----------

